# Pedalen drehen im 'Leerlauf' mit



## bikebikebikebik (12. April 2010)

Hallo

Hab da nen problem:
undzwar dreht sich seit neuerem die pedalen(kassette logischerweise auch) mit wenn ich zumbsp das Fahhrad neben mir mit rolle, oder während dem fahren wenn ich dann mal die Füße von den Pedalen entferne, dann drehen diese sich. Ausgebremst werde ich jedoch nicht wenn ich die Pedale anhalte oder so. normal ist das ja nicht..
Was könnte die Ursache sein? 
Hab die Hope Pro 2 nabe und halt ne gangschaltung

freue mich über antworten
RIDE ON!!

danke


----------



## Deleted 163458 (12. April 2010)

Freilauflager defekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebikebikebik (12. April 2010)

danke für deine antwort.
hm aber wenn das freilauflager kaputt wäre, dann müsste das rad sich ja auch bremsen wenn die pedalen angehalten werden?

RIDE ON


----------



## Der Toni (13. April 2010)

frag mal im Tech Talk Bereich (Schaltung ,Antrieb) nach.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2010)

Ziemlich unheimlich, wenn sich wie von Geisterhänden die Pedale drehen.. Bitte wende Dich schnellstmöglich an einen Exorcisten! Leider gibbets hier noch keine Unterforum dafür, vielleicht bei sonstige Bikethemen??

Oder meinst Du vielleicht die Kurbeln? Das sind die langen Dinger zwischen Pedale und Tretlager?? Dann wärst Du im Techtalk richtig mit Deinem Anliegen.


----------



## usharhai (13. April 2010)

Lang nichts mehr geputzt? Hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Problem, nach dem reinigen und neu schmieren funktionierte es dann wieder


----------



## Deleted 163458 (13. April 2010)

bikebikebikebik schrieb:


> danke für deine antwort.
> hm aber wenn das freilauflager kaputt wäre, dann müsste das rad sich ja auch bremsen wenn die pedalen angehalten werden?
> 
> RIDE ON



Bremsen schonmal gar nicht. Denn das Schaltwerk hängt ja unter Federspannung. Der Freilauf ist dennoch hin. Das Lager läuft bereits schwergängig, ist allerdings nocht nicht ganz fest gefressen. Glaub mir, habs grad durch. Der Tausch der kompletten Nabe war günstiger als eine Instandsetzung



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ziemlich unheimlich, wenn sich wie von Geisterhänden die Pedale drehen.. Bitte wende Dich schnellstmöglich an einen Exorcisten! Leider gibbets hier noch keine Unterforum dafür, vielleicht bei sonstige Bikethemen??
> 
> Oder meinst Du vielleicht die Kurbeln? Das sind die langen Dinger zwischen Pedale und Tretlager?? Dann wärst Du im Techtalk richtig mit Deinem Anliegen.


Sehr hilfreich!!!


----------



## Red_Porche_killer (14. April 2010)

Servus...
Prob hatte ich auch mal, vom Hochdruckreiniger kommt Wasser zu den 2 -3 Klinken des Freilaufs, worauf diese (aus Billigstahl gefertigten Teielchen) festrosten. Du kannst zwar einwandfrei fahren, aber wie du schon sagst .. nicht mehr wirklich freilaufend *G*

--> komplett zerlegen, putzen, freilauf ölen  NICHT fetten!!! und wieder zambaun!


----------



## bikebikebikebik (14. April 2010)

hm also es ist erst seitdem sich die kette zwischen nabe und kassette verklemmt hatte und diese mit gewalt herausgezogen musste..


----------



## Red_Porche_killer (14. April 2010)

hmmm .. kann mir grad nich vorstellen wie du da den freilauf kaputt gemacht haben könntest .. du meinst schon: eingeklemmt zwischen speichen und größtem ritzel, oder?


----------



## bikebikebikebik (14. April 2010)

yesss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (14. April 2010)

vielleicht haste dir die Sperrklinken verbogen? Haste denn das Ritzelpaket schon runtergenommen und den Freilauf zerlegt?


----------



## Red_Porche_killer (15. April 2010)

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-B...II-Schnellspann-Disc-Hinterradnabe::1058.html --> klinken aus alu *G* die werden dann wohl eher nicht rosten ... wie alt ist das ding? garantie? is ja ned grade billig das gute stück


----------



## bikebikebikebik (15. April 2010)

ja eben. Ist ein Jahr alt. Normally dürfte ja nichts kaputt sein. Hoffe ich mal
ich geh moregen zum laden dann können die mal nachschauen. Drückt mir die daumen dass nichts kaputt ist^^


----------



## Red_Porche_killer (15. April 2010)

laden des vertrauens? ... dann garantiefall, oder? "daumen"


----------



## bikebikebikebik (15. April 2010)

ja da wo ich das fahhrad gekauft habe^^

ride on


----------



## bikebikebikebik (29. April 2010)

so wen es interessiert:
die dichtung war nicht mehr gerade drinnen,sondern hat sich an einer stelle mehr reingedreht als normal. Also alles auseinandergenommen und wiederreingemacht, siehe da der freilauf funzt

danke für eure hilfe

RIDE ON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkSensation (8. Mai 2010)

manchmal sind die kleinen dinge im leben...


----------



## Shadow2803 (15. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich auch mal ^^ Und dann wars weg


----------

